# DaneMama Antibiotic Question...



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

DaneMama, 

My two have a bad case of kennel cough. Isabella (our pup) was vaccinated and caught it at daycare. She is not coughing as much as my senior boxer who was not vaccinated, but they both have thick nasal discharge. My regular vet was not in today so I had to see a different vet. This vet was concerned the nasal discharge could mean pneumonia and prescribed chloramphenicol 2,000mg three times a day. 

A side effect to this drug is diarrhea. Should I wait to see if it causes diarrhea, or be proactive and give more bone in their meals?
I am giving probiotics too.

My little girl's runny nose


----------

